# Should I remove my "Ask me about..."



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Quick question.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you are in Vegas it may be appropriate. Otherwise I suggest you put something that appeals to a broader market.

Unless you get tipped over 50% of the time. In which case, don't listen to me.


----------



## amirali888 (Mar 5, 2018)

According to me, You should remove it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

amirali888 said:


> According to me, You should remove it.


This is my competiton lol

I sell strip clubs all the time down here for tips, door money spiffs and possible return trip if far enough but only do that to men on vacation or business here. They don't put tampon ads on ESPN l

I would love to see the actual sign lol

Edit replied to wrong post


----------

